# vnc-Verbindung am Host optisch anzeigen? [solved]

## slick

Ich habe mir über dieses HowTo die Möglichkeit geschaffen mich auf einem andere PC über vnc einzuloggen (sprich ich bekomme die aktuell laufende X-Session). Daran arbeitet aber auch gelegentlich jemand. Wie kann ich eine bestehende Remoteverbindung optisch auf diesem Rechner sichtbar machen? (Unter Windows gabs ja so ein tolles Systray-Icon was sich farblich veränderte, sowas in der Art für Linux such ich) Es betrifft hier KDE falls das wichtig sein sollte.Last edited by slick on Mon May 23, 2005 9:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## calle2003

Hmm, kde hat doch schon die eingebaute Möglichkeit (Desktop Sharing), einen VNC client zu bedienen. Dann wird auch ein hübsches Icon eingeblendet.

Noch besser müsste bei einer Multi-User-Umgebung aber Xvnc sein (http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/man/Xvnc.html). Damit kann der remote user über den Xvnc Server arbeiten und die Konsole bleibt frei.

Alternativ geht im LAN auch xdm (kdm, ...) ganz prima, was auch einfach aufzusetzen ist, wenn man keine Sicherheitsanforderungen hat. Auch hier bleibt die Konsole frei.

Gruß,

Christian.

----------

## slick

Das Desktop-Sharing scheint in die richtige Richtung zu gehen, aber mir ist es auch wichtig mich über die Verbindung "lokal" (über kdm Anmeldedialog) anmelden zu können falls keiner am Rechner ist. Das Desktop-Sharing bezieht sich ja immer auf eine bereits bestehende Sitzung. Primär war meine Frage aber in der Richtung ob und wie es möglich ist eine vnc-Sitzung (gemäß o.g. Howto) irgendwie optisch anzuzeigen? Es soll darum gehen das dem evt. momentan eingeloggten User erkennbar ist das jetzt jemand zuschaut.

----------

## slick

Hmm.. ok, habe mich jetzt mal mit dem KDE "Arbeitsfläche freigeben" auseinander gesetzt. Ich gebe auf dem Host die Arbeitsfläche (für alle mit Pwd) frei und versuche mich einzuloggen. Egal was ich auf dem Client benutze, krdc oder rdesktop, ich bekomme keine Verbindung zustande. Auf dem Host erscheint die Anfrage ob man die Verbindung annehmen möchte und sobald man auf "Ja" klickt sagt es der Client hätte die Verbindung unerwartet beendet. Habe ich irgendetwas vergessen? Muß was bestimmtes konfiguriert werden? Keine Firewall o.ä. im Spiel, 100MB LAN. Wo könnte ich Logfiles finden?

----------

## slick

Wirklich keiner die Arbeitsflächenfreigabe unter KDE in Benutzung? 

*bump*

----------

## calle2003

Ich habe es nur mal mit den VNC viewer aus RealVNC unter Windows benutzt, und das hat gut geklappt.

----------

## ian!

Mit tightvnc funktionierte es bei mir.

----------

## calle2003

Hmm, wirklich seltsam. Bei einem meiner Hosts (A) klappt es mit dem RealVNC Viewer wunderbar.

Der andere (B) bemerkt zwar die Anmeldung, aber der RealVNC Viewer kommt nach längerer Zeit (ca. 1 Minute) mit der Fehlermeldung "server closed connection unexpectedly". "Uninvited connections" gehen jedoch. Bei diesem Hosts klappen beide Arten (invited und uninvited) mit krdc...

Die Rechner sind nicht wirklich vergleichbar, aber beide laufen mit kde 3.3.2. Host (B) hat zusätzlich nicht kde18in installiert, aber umstellen auf englisch wie bei Host (A) bringt auch nichts.

----------

## slick

Also vnc (als Host) habe ich schon probiert, aber erstens habe ich da keine "Bestätigung" am Host und 2. schießts mir immer den X-Server ab wenn ich am Client vnc disconnecte. 

Also ihr habt Arbeitsfläche freigegeben und dann per ("externen") vnc-Clients drauf?

EDIT:

Also vncviewer (aus dem vnc-Paket) bringt folgendes:

bei vergebenem Passwort am Host:

```
VNC viewer version 3.3.7 - built May 23 2005 22:52:44

Copyright (C) 2002-2003 RealVNC Ltd.

Copyright (C) 1994-2000 AT&T Laboratories Cambridge.

See http://www.realvnc.com for information on VNC.

VNC server supports protocol version 3.3 (viewer 3.3)

VNC authentication succeeded

Desktop name "maria@troi (freigegebene Arbeitsfläche)"

Connected to VNC server, using protocol version 3.3

VNC server default format:

  32 bits per pixel.

  Least significant byte first in each pixel.

  True colour: max red 255 green 255 blue 255, shift red 16 green 8 blue 0

Using default colormap and visual, TrueColor, depth 24.

Got 256 exact BGR233 colours out of 256

Using BGR233 pixel format:

  8 bits per pixel.

  True colour: max red 7 green 7 blue 3, shift red 0 green 3 blue 6

Throughput 20008 kbit/s - changing to Hextile

Throughput 20008 kbit/s - changing from 8bit

Using viewer's native pixel format:

  32 bits per pixel.

  Least significant byte first in each pixel.

  True colour: max red 255 green 255 blue 255, shift red 16 green 8 blue 0

Unknown message type 7 from VNC server
```

und ohne Passwort am Host 

```
VNC viewer version 3.3.7 - built May 23 2005 22:52:44

Copyright (C) 2002-2003 RealVNC Ltd.

Copyright (C) 1994-2000 AT&T Laboratories Cambridge.

See http://www.realvnc.com for information on VNC.

VNC server supports protocol version 3.3 (viewer 3.3)

No authentication needed

Desktop name "maria@troi (freigegebene Arbeitsfläche)"

Connected to VNC server, using protocol version 3.3

VNC server default format:

  32 bits per pixel.

  Least significant byte first in each pixel.

  True colour: max red 255 green 255 blue 255, shift red 16 green 8 blue 0

Using default colormap and visual, TrueColor, depth 24.

Got 256 exact BGR233 colours out of 256

Using BGR233 pixel format:

  8 bits per pixel.

  True colour: max red 7 green 7 blue 3, shift red 0 green 3 blue 6

Throughput 20036 kbit/s - changing to Hextile

Throughput 20036 kbit/s - changing from 8bit

Using viewer's native pixel format:

  32 bits per pixel.

  Least significant byte first in each pixel.

  True colour: max red 255 green 255 blue 255, shift red 16 green 8 blue 0

Unknown message type 255 from VNC server
```

Für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde blitzt immer kurz des Remotedesktop auf und dann wars das.

----------

## slick

Nach einigem Experimentieren konnte ich bisher wenigstens schonmal eine Verbindung aufbauen. Mit vncviewer -bgr233 $host ... das läuft aber richtig mies und saulangsam. Ich vermute es könnte ggf. mit den Farbtiefen zu tun haben. Der Host hat wohl 32 Bit und der Client vermutlich nur 24. Kann das sein? Ein vncviewer -depth 24 $host bringt zumindest auch nix.

Ich teste als nächstes mal tightvnc

EDIT: Mit dem vncviewer aus tightvnc gehts sofort und problemlos... Danke @ All

----------

